# question about esa dogs and therapy dogs?



## mespirit (Nov 21, 2011)

i was wondering if having adhd would qualify me to have a therapy dog or a emotional support dog in a apartment that doesn't allow dogs


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

THERAPY DOG

Per Delta Society:
_Therapy animals and their handlers are trained to provide specific human populations with appropriate contact with animals. They are usually the personal pets of the handlers and accompany their handlers to the sites they visit, but therapy animals may also reside at a facility. Animals must meet specific criteria for health, grooming and behavior. While managed by their handlers, their work is not handler-focused and instead provides benefits to others. _
http://www.deltasociety.org/Page.aspx?pid=267#ServiceTherapy

The owner/handler of a Therapy Dog does not have additional rights in Housing or Public Access over any other pet owner.

EMOTIONAL SUPPORT DOG (ANIMAL)

Per Service Dog Central:
_An Emotional Support Animal is a dog or other common domestic animal that provides theraputic support to a disabled or elderly owner through companionship, non-judgmental positive regard, affection, and a focus in life. If a doctor determines that a patient with a disabling mental illness would benefit from the companionship of an emotional support animal, the doctor write letters supporting a request by the patient to keep the ESA in "no pets" housing or to travel with the ESA in the cabin of an aircraft._
http://www.servicedogcentral.org/content/ESA

If your treating doctor or medical team deem that you have a _disabling mental illness_ and enters such into your medical records then you *may* be able to have your dog live with you in no-pet housing. Only landlords in certain types of housing are required to accommodate you and allow your dog to live in the rental.


----------



## mespirit (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you I will try to ask my doctor


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

To add to TJ's post, bear in mind that you can't simply walk up to your landlord with a letter from your doctor and your dog and say, "I just got an ESA and you must allow him." You have to request accommodation IN WRITING from your landlord, which usually includes a letter along with a statement from your doctor why you need the dog.


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

If you really need an emotional support dog you should also be prepared to move to an apartment that will allow one if you are not in an apartment that is the type that will be able to allow an emotional support animal. Remember that the accomodation is based on need rather than want.


----------



## Aniday (Nov 27, 2011)

For awhile, I had an legal ESA as well. While the dog was not allowed in public places like a Service Dog, he did come in the Cabin with me, and when I moved to cheaper housing, he was welcomed there as well, even though he was over the weight limit. 

Simon has since passed, but in order to get my ESA qualification, I had my medical doctor, as well as a Liscensed Psychiatrist write a letter of request on my behalf for both the airlines and housing. I still have the airline letter if you'd like me to type it up and pass it along to you for a sample of generally what a letter of request/diagnosis for an ESA will say. 

With these two letters, I rarely encountered a problem. Both housing and the airlines accommodated myself and Simon just fine, so long as I was clear and open to my landlord/airlines about it, and Simon was well behaved/non destructive.


----------

